# Any plus size mamas willing to share belly pics?



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Seems like I only find belly pics of mamas that are skinny.







: Anyone know of any places with plus sized mama pregnant belly pics or willing to share? I'll try to post mine here in a minute(if I can get my 6 year old to help take a picture!!







)

Sara


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Here are 2 of mine. I would have done it without a shirt, but my tummy is so saggy I'm too embarressed to post right now...maybe when it gets stretched out more I will feel more comfortable to post those kinds. This is my 6th pregnancy(I have delivered 3 children, and have had 2 miscarriages). I wear about a size 18/20 prepregnancy.

I'm about 16 weeks 5 days pregnant in these pictures:

Side view:

http://geocities.com/wcapc_1/16weeks5dayssideshirt.jpg
Front view:

http://geocities.com/wcapc_1/16weeks5daysfrontshirt.jpg

Sara


----------



## cornflower_3 (Jan 15, 2006)

*


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Awww, very cute belly! I'd be too embarrassed to show mine right now. Maybe when I'm further along & it's more noticeable. I still just look fat.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

My plus-sized self just before 14 weeks.

Pre-pregnancy I'm about 185 lbs, wear a size 18 to 20.


----------



## blastomom (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm only 10wks along, so there's not much to see yet, but I do have some from our first pregnancy. I can't seem to get anything to attatch right now, so I'll have hubby work on it when he gets home. Let me warn you though, they are from 41+ weeks, I was wearing lycra and they will scare the heck out of any first timers!


----------



## sophiamama (May 29, 2005)

I've been meaning to post this, but totally forgot about it this week.

14 weeks...
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...ma/14weeks.jpg

I wear a size 20 pre-pregnancy.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

around 30 weeks at the beach!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...oadtrip016.jpg

33 weeks

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...bellyemail.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...lly33weeks.jpg

34 weeks (those guys are one of my favorite bands!)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...goatsbelly.jpg

i am 5'3" and was about 205lbs when i got pregnant. even though i have posted thes on myspace and my live journal i hadn't posted them here. i like this thread.


----------



## Abbyloos Mommy (May 19, 2005)

I'm about size 22-24 pre-preg and I'd love to share my belly pics although there isn't much to see yet LOL I'm only 9 weeks and just begining to show. If you want, here is a link to my set on Flickr minus the two most recent pics though.. been feelign too sick to put them up!

http://flickr.com/photos/neversatisf...7594138914949/


----------



## snazzy_mom (Apr 8, 2006)

Lizabear,

That has to be the most precious picture!!!

I will take some pics as well and post them soon.

I am 5'3" and about 190lb. I was a 14-16 when I got pregnant. I don't know if I am starting to show or if its just all the fat moving around.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

That is cute Lizabear! You don't look plus size to me though! I love this thread. I have virutally NO pictures of me at this size. I am still only 6 weeks but during my last pregnancy, I didn't let anyone take pics and I regret it so much. I won't make that mistake again though. I love MDC.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWren*
That is cute Lizabear! You don't look plus size to me though!

Why thank you !







:


----------



## mary3mama (Apr 2, 2004)

Kimya, love your pix! Especially the one of you on the beach!

Yep, plus-size here to...gotta get that camera working again so I can post. I was just thinking today that all those trim pregnant bellies don't look much like mine belly with it's elephant-skin from the previous pregnancies...


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Lizabear, what an adorable pic of your kid kissing your belly! And Kimya, I love that pic of you on the beach!

This thread is awesome. I was just starting to worry that when I get prego I woudn't look it at all until late, but these pics are exactly what I needed to see. You are all beautiful!


----------



## pandora665 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya*
around 30 weeks at the beach!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...oadtrip016.jpg



Oh, my god... I laughed out loud seeing this. I'm 31 weeks right now, and feel like my tummy pops out for any and all reasons... so much fun!

I'm normally a size 16/18, and I promise to post belly photos... guess I'll have to go take one now.... Suppose I should have been taking them all along, but until about 28 weeks, I just felt kind of fat... Can you tell I'm still working on my size issues (my adult life I have been everything from a size 8 to a size 20)...










Erin


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Ok, here's my newest ones taken today, about 18 weeks 3 days.

http://tinyurl.com/kbvah

http://tinyurl.com/kaj62

Sara


----------



## HeavenLeighGrace (Oct 20, 2005)

You mamas are beautiful!!!
Being newly preggers theres not much to see! Though I do look like I am a few weeks along~But I've looked like that since having DD back in 2004!

Can't wait to share mine soon!


----------



## bohemama (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh I love this thread! Thanks for starting it mama









I am 5'6, was 190 pre-pregnancy, and wear a 14-16. I must be all baby, because I've only gained 10lb at 31 weeks!

29 weeks

Everyone looks beautiful !!!!


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsmama2*
Oh I love this thread! Thanks for starting it mama









I am 5'6, was 190 pre-pregnancy, and wear a 14-16. I must be all baby, because I've only gained 10lb at 31 weeks!

29 weeks

Everyone looks beautiful !!!!

Sarah, Oh my word, your tummy is gorgeous!! I hope mine is so cute when I get to 31 weeks!!









Take care, Sara


----------



## Primigravida (May 7, 2006)

I'm 16weeks and I don't even look pregnant!
I guess it's hiding under all the meat.
I'll post mine tomorrow.


----------



## Ahappymel (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya*
around 30 weeks at the beach!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...oadtrip016.jpg

Kimya, I must agree that this picture is sooooo darn cute!


----------



## cuddlebug (Jun 29, 2005)

What a bunch of beautiful mamas we have on here. It is great to see so many women that are my size. I am only 6 weeks right now, so nothing to see right now. Still a few more months till I can share.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

subbin'


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

a newer one

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...on/37weeks.jpg


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

I hope it's not too late to add another photo.

DH took this the other day - I'm 19 weeks along with my 3rd child in 5 years.
Pre-Preg weight is 185lbs, current weight is 186lbs.

Big Bare Belly Photo !!

Those are my kids - Owen (~4) and Heather (~2) with me.


----------



## juliansmom (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizaBear*
I hope it's not too late to add another photo.

DH took this the other day - I'm 19 weeks along with my 3rd child in 5 years.
Pre-Preg weight is 185lbs, current weight is 186lbs.

Big Bare Belly Photo !!

Those are my kids - Owen (~4) and Heather (~2) with me.

OMG, how gorgeous! I love this picture!


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

This is me at 20 weeks. About half way there!! Though I think if I double this tummy I'll burst in two!! http://tinyurl.com/lntp3

Sara


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsmama2*
I am 5'6, was 190 pre-pregnancy, and wear a 14-16. I must be all baby, because I've only gained 10lb at 31 weeks!

I was the same way, im only 5'5 and i was 260lbs before i got pregnant, i gained 13lbs my whole pregnancy but was HUGE! I wore a 18/20/22/24 depending on the make.

this was me at 32 weeks

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...ncy/32wks3.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...ncy/32wks2.jpg

ds was only 8lb 9oz at birth, and 2 weeks pp i was 23lbs lighter than my pre-pregnancy weight.....of course, I've put some of that back on in the past 9mths







:


----------



## Kellie_MO4 (Jan 14, 2006)

Okay, I'll share mine...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...l/70cba4af.jpg
This one is me about 2 1/2 weeks ago at 38 weeks 1 day, heading into the hospital to have little Luke (yeah, we have those Charlie Browns ALL over the city.. and Woodstocks, too) I am 5'6", and at the time was 244lbs... was losing weight and just got to a size 16 (from a 20) when I found out I was pregnant gained 30 lbs, and have about 5 left to get to where I was, and a LOT left after that.... Good thing is that I could wear all my *big* jeans throughout the pregnancy..lol..


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

i was the same way, i lost like 10lbs in the first trimester, so i could wear my prepregnancy pants for most of the pregnancy, until i dropped.


----------



## Tori Gollihugh (Jun 16, 2005)

I love love LOVE this thread! I'll definitely post some pics once I have them. I haven't taken any yet (can hardly believe I'll be 31 weeks soon!!!!), but I'll definitely be taking them every other week starting now (as I did with the first pregnancy as well). I can't bring myself to take any pictures before now because the belly really just looked fat... but now the pants line is pushed out by the baby and the chubbs are spread over the baby nicely... so it actually looks like a preggie belly!

SOOO NICE to see bellies and bodies that look like mine!!!! Thank you all for sharing!!!


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Great thread mamas. Hope you don't mind me peaking in!









I am only 7 weeks along, 5'4", 180lbs, size 14 or so... Love to see other curvey mamas like me!


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

My son was born 11 months ago.

Here are some of my shots 21-33 weeks

http://whitecalx.home.comcast.net/21-33weeks.jpg


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn (Jun 3, 2004)

Gorgeous bellies Mamas! Don't have anything to share yet, but I will when I get bigger.


----------



## bohemama (Jan 29, 2005)

Everyone looks so beautiful! I love pregnant mamas









I have a couple more to add. I don't know if I look any bigger, but they are more recent at least.

31 weeks (bare belly and bra showing)

Yesterday at 32w5d Can you tell it's H O T here







:


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsmama2*
Everyone looks so beautiful! I love pregnant mamas









I have a couple more to add. I don't know if I look any bigger, but they are more recent at least.

31 weeks (bare belly and bra showing)

Yesterday at 32w5d Can you tell it's H O T here







:

Wow Mama, you're looking great!!







Sara


----------



## MsElle07 (Jul 14, 2006)

Everyone looks fantastic. I love big baby bellies!


----------



## StrongSingleMama (Jul 18, 2005)

Wow you all look wonderful!


----------



## steffanie3 (Mar 17, 2002)

You mamas look great







, I still just look fat at 18 weeks, I am much larger than a 16. I will love when I go from fat to pregnant belly, I love having a baby belly.


----------



## sunshinesmommy (Jun 1, 2006)

I Love these pics! if I had a digital camera and knew how to post it I would put up mine. I'm so happy to see mommas my size looking gorgeous!!!
You go girls!
Iam 12 1/2 weeks with #2 but look how i did @ 18 weeks or so with DD1. Anyone else like that?


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Oh I think I have you beat. I am 11 weeks and weigh what I weighed when DS was born and it's a BIG number! I needed to come see this thread today because I was starting to feel a little funky about my weight. Is there any other plus size and pregnant threads around here? I have only found this one.


----------



## cdngal (May 30, 2006)

I'm currently 25 weeks with my first baby and I took this pic last week....

http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n...gram/baby2.jpg

I'm 5'6 and was 185 before I got pregnant... so far, I've gained 4lbs.


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWren*
Is there any other plus size and pregnant threads around here? I have only found this one.

You know I've been wondering this too. If there isn't, there should be! I'm wondering if somebody higher up than me would have any way of arranging a category in pregnancy for plus size mamas, because the whole thing of being pregnant can be very different when you're plus sized rather than skinny.

Sara


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

oops.


----------



## Sagesgirl (Nov 22, 2001)

Not pregnant anymore, but definitely plus-sized. Here's me the day before Esther was born:
http://67.18.219.83/image_hosting/we...ly_2_small.jpg

Hmm, size. I was a 16/18 before I got pregnant. 182 I was about 217 there.

I was so happy this last time around; I actually was obviously pregnant for the first time in three! (As in, actual strangers noticed I was pregnant.)


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Saramomofmany maybe we can just have our own daily or weekly thread in this forum. Unless anybody has any idea how to request a subforum? Is anyone else interested?


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

im interested, but im no longer pregnant....could we possibly make a plus size womens tribe?


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya*
around 30 weeks at the beach!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...oadtrip016.jpg

33 weeks

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...bellyemail.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...lly33weeks.jpg

34 weeks (those guys are one of my favorite bands!)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...goatsbelly.jpg

i am 5'3" and was about 205lbs when i got pregnant. even though i have posted thes on myspace and my live journal i hadn't posted them here. i like this thread.


You look BEAUTIFUL!! And SO happy!!


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

I found this in "finding your tribe". It's not for pregos though. Do we want a pregnant and plus size? I'm not sure.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=406551


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

i think a pregnant and plus size would be cool, because we do get different experiences during our pregnancys from thinner women.


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

It's not it's own section, but it's own thread. Mama's who are pregnant and plus sized can post over here and as long as we keep replying to it like we've done with the pictures I think it should work out!!









http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=490357


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWren*
I found this in "finding your tribe". It's not for pregos though. Do we want a pregnant and plus size? I'm not sure.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=406551

MotherWren,







that you found that discussion thread. That's nice for the mamas that aren't pregnant, so for future reference...








Sara


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Yea that one seemed to reference another one somewhere too. Maybe we can just start our own thread here. "Plus size and pregnant mammas weekly" or some such thing.


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWren*
Yea that one seemed to reference another one somewhere too. Maybe we can just start our own thread here. "Plus size and pregnant mammas weekly" or some such thing.

I did start a new thread, it's right here:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=490357

There's many posts already over there!!


----------



## bohemama (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Saramomofmany*
Wow Mama, you're looking great!!







Sara

Thanks mama!!


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Yes thanks and please forgive me overlooking your post about it. I blame mommy brain....seems to happen a lot these days!


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWren*
Yes thanks and please forgive me overlooking your post about it. I blame mommy brain....seems to happen a lot these days!









No problem MotherWren, I just didn't want you to miss out on the other forum!!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

.....


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viola*
A number of us who were due in 2003 had our own plus-sized pregnancy thread when we were pregnant.







I think I posted some photos there of my belly. I am 2.75 years post partum, but I can post my belly pics from before if you like.

Here I am at 40 weeks
and 41
and 42

Viola,

Yes, that was great to share...the more pics the merrier. Isn't it amazing to see how much your tummy can stretch and then to see that third picture with you holding your little one up to your tummy was really cute!! What a splendid idea!!

Thanks for sharing. You look beautiful!!

Sara


----------



## jecaly (Oct 6, 2003)

kimya dawson, omg! i'm a total fan. fantastic belly shots, too, and with the mountain goats! aiee!!

the bellies are just altogether amazing. i just learned that i'm like 4 weeks in, and it's beautiful to see all you mamas here. thank you!

*jennifer


----------



## dynamicdoula (Jun 11, 2004)

Check this site out.


----------



## bohemama (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamicdoula*
Check this site out.









I was just coming here to post this! I think it's a great site, I check it everyday to see all the mamas


----------



## ashleylesh (May 20, 2005)

Mommas! All of these pictures are so beautiful! I am not quite "plus-size", about 165-170 pre pregnancy, but I am pregnant again! Hoping to gain some yummy weight with this one. I think my craving for cushy loving stems from being a thin child!
Oh well! Happy pregnancy to all of you (and me!)


----------



## 7kiddosmom (Feb 18, 2005)

Ya'll inspired me. I was about 190 a year pp from my 7th baby. I found out soon after her first bday that number 8 was on its way.

I just had my dd take these I am 10 weeks today. I have lost about 10 lbs so far this pregnancy

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y12...cy/Week102.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y12...cy/Week103.jpg

This one really shows my flabby belly but here goes

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y12...ncy/Week10.jpg


----------



## crazycandigirl (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello







I dont really have a baby belly yet to post- but When it gets here I will


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Ok, here's mine. Taken today about 24 weeks and 4 days.

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m160/Saramomofmany/24weeks4days3.jpghttp://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...eeks4days3.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m160/Saramomofmany/24weeks4days2.jpghttp://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...eeks4days2.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m160/Saramomofmany/24weeks4days.jpghttp://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...weeks4days.jpg

Sara


----------



## secretresistance (Dec 2, 2005)

So glad to see all of these pictures! I'm not sure what I weighed before getting pregnant, but I've gained about thirty pounds since my first midwife appointment.

25 Weeks

34 Weeks

39 Weeks

40 Weeks, 5 Days

That last picture was taken yesterday...can you tell I'm ready to get this babe-o born?


----------



## snazzy_mom (Apr 8, 2006)

This is me at 19 weeks

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y11...s/100B1100.jpg


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

bump


----------



## Abbyloos Mommy (May 19, 2005)

Me at 22 weeks, more pics if you follow the link


__
https://flic.kr/p/244843184


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

This is from tonight. About 31 weeks and 2 days.

http://www.geocities.com/sosweet.geo/31weeks2days.jpg

Sara


----------



## Primigravida (May 7, 2006)

Me at 24wks







:

http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/5153/img0146jb1.jpg
http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/6016/img0145ur3.jpg


----------



## deleria (Mar 8, 2004)

Beautiful pictures! You mamas look gorgeous









Here are a couple of me from last week, at 38 weeks:

__
https://flic.kr/p/253523964


__
https://flic.kr/p/253523960


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks to all you mamas who've shared your pics! You are all glowing and beautiful!!!


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Deleria those pics are great. I especially love the first one. It looks like you are holding a fireball. Awesome!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

bump


----------



## lanielayne (Jun 13, 2005)

Great thread! Thanks for bumping it!

I normally wear a size 20. This is my latest pic from last week.

23 weeks


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lanielayne* 
Great thread! Thanks for bumping it!

I normally wear a size 20. This is my latest pic from last week.

23 weeks

aww! such a cute bump!


----------



## mommyof2soon2b3 (Sep 22, 2006)

I am 147lbs pre pregnancy and I am only 5'4"...I have a couple belly pics but not sure how to post them...I am bigger with this one (my 3rd) than I was when I was 6 months with my first...Someone please tell me how to post them and I will...Thanx


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I guess I don't fit into this category (I'm sized 12-14 normally), but I just wanted to say that I am giddy with so many lovely mama-tummies!


----------



## Luv2bemommy (Oct 26, 2005)

Fantastic pics ladies!! I am really plus size myself (size 24 +) but I don't have any online pics!! I am 11 1/2 weeks now and already showing some, I can not believe it since I'm so big. LOL


----------



## mommyof2soon2b3 (Sep 22, 2006)

Here are a couple pics at 14 wks 1 day...I took them 10-20-07

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e4...1001Medium.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e4...1006Medium.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e4...-2006-1005.jpg


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

Here are mine









17 weeks
DH and I (about 28 weeks)
At about 31 weeks
36 weeks


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Here's Mine. 37 weeks, 2 days.

37 weeks 2 days, front.

37 weeks 2 days, side.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

This thread rocks!







I wish I'd seen a thread like this when I was pg with my girl.


----------



## cynde (Oct 30, 2006)

you all look so cute and happy! we need more beautiful real women imagery in the world!


----------



## lanielayne (Jun 13, 2005)

I love seeing the pics of the mommies in the 30+ weeks! Those big bellies are awesome! Not too much longer til I am in my 30s too!


----------



## snazzy_mom (Apr 8, 2006)

Side view at 32 weeks

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y11...s/100_1432.jpg

and the lovely stretch marks..

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y11...s/100_1433.jpg


----------



## paradoxia13 (Aug 21, 2006)

I finally took some at 35 weeks - 1 week ago.









http://www.simplyfiendish.org/digcamera/h/h2/preg1s.jpg
http://www.simplyfiendish.org/digcamera/h/h2/preg2s.jpg
http://www.simplyfiendish.org/digcamera/h/h2/preg71.jpg

~Heather


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

Heather, what gorgeous pictures!!!!


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

I am loving this thread. I am tempted to start taking pics...I usually wait until 20 weeks to start taking pics...Maybe I will sooner this time.


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Paxye, super cuuuute belly!!!!!!

Heather, I'm so jealous of your beach photos... so beautiful! I wish I could just go to the beach. The ocean is like the womb of the world to me.







Beautiful beautiful pics!

Mine isn't as cute or beautiful but here I am at 32 wks. I need to update!
http://www.joannabk.com/pics/32wksbelly01.jpg


----------



## mommyof2soon2b3 (Sep 22, 2006)

I know I don't have a 30w belly but here is my 17w 3d belly almost a week ago...I accidently put them as 7 w 3d but oh well lol

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e4...2006Medium.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e4...2006Medium.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e4...2006Medium.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e4...3DMedium-1.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e4...7W3DMedium.jpg


----------



## airmide_m (May 8, 2006)

Wow, such inspirational pictures! I'm ttc for the first time and all of these pictures have just completely alleviated my insecurities about how I'll look all through pregnancy! Thank you so much for posting them!!

Secretresistance can I ask where you got your blouses? I rarely even see non-maternity clothes that pretty!

Paxye your hair is gorgeous! I noticed it in the 36 week picture and then I saw the picture of it from the back - such incredible shine!! Are you on the long hair community forums? I'd love to know your routine.

Paradoxia13 I LOVE those beach photos! I have a weakness for nature photos and the beach is my favorite place. Your photos were very beautifully composed.

Prettypixels I disagree - your picture might not have the artistic nature setting but I still think it's cute and beautiful!


----------



## secretresistance (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airmide_m* 
Wow, such inspirational pictures! I'm ttc for the first time and all of these pictures have just completely alleviated my insecurities about how I'll look all through pregnancy! Thank you so much for posting them!!

Secretresistance can I ask where you got your blouses? I rarely even see non-maternity clothes that pretty!

What a nice message to wake up to! I got most of my maternity stuff from the motherhood maternity clearance online. Not the greatest quality, but cheap, and it got the job done!

I was nervous about being a plus size pregnant mama, but I never felt more beautiful in my life. I was in love with my body, and that was a first. Enjoy it, and good luck on TTC!


----------



## a~...Mamacitaa~... (Sep 18, 2004)

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m...e/DVC00012.jpg

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m...e/DVC00010.jpg

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m...e/DVC00011.jpg

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m...e/DVC00051.jpg
and my new ahir cut i got yesterday...with every baby.. right before im due i cut it off...


----------



## ~~Mama2B~~ (Mar 9, 2006)

I have one on MySpace- http://www.myspace.com/punkykristi








It was from last week, so 29weeks!

Kristi


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

Oooooo I'm going ot have my photo creative friend take a few in the next day or two so I'll post 'em then. =D


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

These aren't actual "belly pics" but they'll have to do for now. They are all from the past week. I'm ~23wks now. I was 190 & 5'4 when I got pregnant. I'm just under 205 now. My height hasn't changed.









http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...rtoRico059.jpg

I bought a new bra, b/c all my old ones are under wire and I wanted something more comfortable. But now I think I will have to keep shopping. It made my boobs look sooooo weird.
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...rtoRico023.jpg

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...rtoRico060.jpg


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

I forgot I had one. It was taken New Years eve, I was 21 weeks.
21 weeks
You can sort of see my baby bump.


----------



## DayDreamer (Aug 14, 2006)

Pic in my sig is 31 weeks. Also if you click on my kids names that is pictures of them drawing on my belly.


----------



## MominPDX (Sep 3, 2006)

Ohmigosh! I feel SO MUCH BETTER after finding this thread! Yay, I look like many of you! Since losing my DD at 24w last time, I've just been paranoid that this DD isn't growing big enough, fast enough, but all of your pictures make me feel so much better.









Yay for plus-sized bellies!









~Jen


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

I was able to finally get some pics of this huge belly. Thought it would be fun to share....I feel it is safe in this thread. I am 29 wks, 4 days in these pics.









29w 4d


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

my belly pics are in my blog attatched to my sig.


----------



## Kellie_MO4 (Jan 14, 2006)

beautiful bellies, mamas!


----------



## Kat_shoshin (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello,

I think this will work:

http://s176.photobucket.com/albums/w...ancy%20Photos/

the password to this album is "baby" - because that's original!


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

Kat, those are BEAUTIFUL pictures!


----------



## Kat_shoshin (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks, I am really glad I had them done. One more thing checked off on the list of things to do before I have this baby - And I hope it's soon!

My favorite is the last one with my Mom. She dropped by while we were taking pictures (mostly to see if you could see through my curtains) and jumped in this one. I love the picture because Mom was looks just her uncensored crazy self. Come to think of it - I look myself in this one too.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Let's keep this going! I hope to get some pictures taken tomorrow.


----------



## triana1326 (Aug 8, 2007)

Alright, you all have made me feel so much better - I'm going to post my 15 week and my 20 week pictures as soon as I figure out how...

It's so wonderful to see such beautiful pictures. See, you don't have to be thin to be gorgeous!!


----------



## becci (Dec 13, 2008)

i love this thread, i've got to bump it
have just sat and gone through the whole 6 pages and love it!
can't wait to show to add my own to this great collection- right now all you can see is flab!!!
ah well
thanks guys
most of those bumps are babies now, so congrats also


----------



## FrizzyLizzy (Feb 11, 2009)

hey everyone im elizabeth and a complete newbie to this site. so i thought id check it out because im a big girl ya know? and this is my first pregnancy. currently at 6 weeks. tell me what u think...or if u have any tips on making it look like im not that big.

4 and a half weeks

http://s532.photobucket.com/albums/ee324/FrizzyLizzy314/?action=view&current=untitled-5.jpg" target="_blank">







</a>

and 6 weeks









http://s532.photobucket.com/albums/ee324/FrizzyLizzy314/?action=view&current=untitled-2.jpg" target="_blank">







</a>

sorry i dont know how to work these things...so please bare with me!

love,

lizzy


----------



## tankgirl136 (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrizzyLizzy* 
hey everyone im elizabeth and a complete newbie to this site. so i thought id check it out because im a big girl ya know? and this is my first pregnancy. currently at 6 weeks. tell me what u think...or if u have any tips on making it look like im not that big.

4 and a half weeks

http://s532.photobucket.com/albums/ee324/FrizzyLizzy314/?action=view&current=untitled-5.jpg" target="_blank">







</a>

and 6 weeks









http://s532.photobucket.com/albums/ee324/FrizzyLizzy314/?action=view&current=untitled-2.jpg" target="_blank">







</a>

sorry i dont know how to work these things...so please bare with me!

love,

lizzy

To post the pictures, on photobucket go to the IMG link and copy and paste that link, that will work with this forum.

I need to take some proper belly pictures, so far all I have are mostly from the front and were taken while I was belly dancing. I think I am finally starting to show something more then just my belly.


----------



## FrizzyLizzy (Feb 11, 2009)

http://i532.photobucket.com/albums/e...untitled-5.jpg

^^^^
4.5 weeks

http://i532.photobucket.com/albums/e...untitled-2.jpg

^^^^
6 weeks

lets see if that works lol

whoot!!! thankies tankgirl not sure if im starting to show or not.


----------

